# Mẹo đuổi muỗi vô cùng hữu hiệu



## toilatoi (30/9/21)

Mẹo đuổi muỗi vô cùng hữu hiệu Muỗi là loài côn trùng rất nguy hiểm, chúng gieo rắc các mầm bệnh nguy hiểm đe dọa tính mạng con người. Thức ăn của muỗi chủ yếu là máu (người và động vật), chúng “ăn” bằng cách dùng kim chích vào da và hút máu. Vết chích của bán máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵng muỗi khiến da sưng tấy và gây cảm giác ngứa rất khó chịu, ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ và sinh hoạt gia đình, nhưng nguy hiểm hơn là khi chích chúng đã truyền vào cơ thể bạn các virus gây bệnh. Các loại bệnh phổ biến do loài côn trùng này mang đến như: sốt rét, sốt xuất huyết, và mới đây nhất là Zika (bệnh teo não),… tất cả đều là những căn bệnh rất nguy hiểm thậm chí là đe dọa đến tính mạng của con người không chỉ riêng trẻ nhỏ, mà người lớn cũng không ngoại lệ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thời tiết đã bước sang tháng 5, mùa hè và những cơn mưa sẽ khiến ngôi nhà của máy hút bụi sàn nhà xưởng công nghiệp bạn thêm ẩm thấp, nước mưa đọng lại trong các lu nước, mảnh ngói, hay cống thoát nước,… tạo điều kiện lý tưởng để muỗi sinh sôi nảy nở. Mặc dù hiện nay có rất nhiều gel tránh muỗi dùng để bôi lên người, nhưng cũng không “ăn thua” vì chỉ có tác dụng trong thời gian ngắn, mặt khác bạn sẽ rất khó chịu khi ngủ nhưng muỗi cứ “hát vo ve” bên tai. Vì thế, cách tốt nhất là hãy khiến muỗi tự xa lánh ngôi nhà của bạn, và trong bài viết lần này Ana muốn chia sẻ đến các bạn một series các phương pháp diệt muỗi cũng như cách khử trùng không khí trong mùa mưa. Dọn vệ sinh nhà cửa, thông thoáng đường ống thoát nước, phát quang bụi rậm Đây là điều chúng ta vẫn thường nghe thấy trên các phương tiện truyền thông, tivi,…tuyên truyền. Ngôi nhà bừa bộn, bẩn thỉu, ẩm thấp là nơi ưa thích của muỗi. Vì thế, để tiêu diệt muỗi thì việc làm đầu tiên là bạn phải dọn dẹp nhà cửa sạch sẽ để muỗi không có nơi sống và sinh sản. a. Dọn dẹp và giữ khô ráo các vật dụng Các vật dụng như: lu nước, thùng nhựa,… là nơi dễ bị đọng nước tạo điều kiện cho muỗi trú ngụ và sinh sản, ấu trùng muỗi phát triển. Vì thế, các vật dụng này cần phải được dọn dẹp sạch sẽ, giữ ráo nước. b. Dọn sạch nước và rác đọng trên máng xối Nước mưa và rác (ví dụ: lá cây) đọng lại trên máng xối là nơi lý tưởng để muỗi cư ngụ và sinh sản. Vì thế, hãy thường xuyên dọn sạch nước và rác trên máng xối, đặc biệt là trong mùa mưa. c. Thông thoáng đường ống thoát nước Hơn tất cả, đường ống thoát nước hội tụ các yếu tố như: tối tăm, ẩm thấp,… là nơi “không thể tuyệt vời hơn” để muỗi sinh sống, đặc biệt là các đường ống bị tắc sẽ kích thích muỗi phát triển rất nhanh. Vì thế bạn nên biết một số cách xử lý ống thoát nước bị tắc để thông thoáng đường ống, ví dụ như: đun nước sôi đổ vào đường ống để thông các chất cặn bã bám trong đường ống, đồng thời cũng diệt trứng và ấu trùng của muỗi. d. Phát quang bụi rậm Nếu nhà bạn gần khu vực có nhiều bụi rậm, hãy thường xuyên cắt tỉa chúng để muỗi không có nơi cư trú. e. Dọn dẹp khu vực nhà bếp, nhà vệ sinh sạch sẽ Sau khi nấu ăn hoặc sau bữa ăn, hãy dành chút thời gian để dọn dẹp nhà bếp gọn gàng, sạch sẽ. Ana mách nhỏ nhé! Sử dụng nước lau bếp đa năng hữu cơ Resparkle lau bếp sạch lắm đấy, dùng được cho mọi bề mặt mà lại an toàn với da tay và sức khỏe nữa. Ngoài ra, cũng đừng quên lau dọn nhà vệ sinh các bạn nhé. Các cách diệt muỗi thông dụng khác Có rất nhiều gia đình vẫn tin dùng các loại thuốc xịt muỗi (hoặc nhang đuổi muỗi). Nhưng đây là cách Ana không khuyến khích các bạn dùng. Bởi chúng chẳng “tốt lành” gì cho sức khỏe cả, bởi mùi hương tỏa ra phần lớn là hương tổng hợp và chứa các hóa chất diệt côn trùng, vì thế khi hít vào hoặc bám vào vật dụng sẽ rất nguy hại cho cơ thể. Thay vào đó, bạn nên áp dụng những cách dưới đây. a. Trồng các loại thực vật đuổi muỗi Trên thực tế, vỏ cam (chanh, bưởi) và một số loại cây (hoa) như: sả, bạc hà, cây nắp ấm, cây húng chanh, hương thảo,… là những loại cây có khả năng đuổi muỗi được trồng rất thông dụng. Ngoài đặc điểm dễ trồng dễ chăm sóc, các loại thực vật này còn có thể được xem như loại cây kiểng trong khu vườn nhà bạn. b. Dùng nến đuổi muỗi Như trên đã nói, muỗi rất sợ một số mùi hương của một số loại thực vật. Vì thế, nếu không có thời gian để trồng, bạn vẫn có thể mua các loại nến thơm có mùi hương tương tự cũng giúp đuổi muỗi rất tốt. c. Dùng máy hút bụi Nghe qua thì máy hút bụi chẳng liên quan gì đến việc diệt muỗi cả??? Nhưng, bạn có biết muỗi thường hay tụ lại thành từng đàn và trốn dưới gầm giường, kẹt cửa,… Vì thế, bạn sẽ dễ dàng gom gọn “cả ổ” khi dùng máy hút bụi đấy. Bạn cũng có thể dùng vợt muỗi thay thế nếu không có máy hút bụi. d. Đập muỗi Không phải đợi đến khi bị chích rồi bạn mới đập muỗi, hãy quan sát xung quanh nhà và nếu thấy muỗi đang bám lên tường, hãy dùng cuộn báo đập chết nó. Hoặc nếu bạn đang rảnh rỗi và không muốn “máu” muỗi dính lên tường, hãy dùng một chiếc ly úp con muỗi lại và chờ nó “tắt thở” rồi chết (Cách này thật độc ác phải không nào?!?). e. Khử trùng phòng ngủ Đương nhiên, ngoài muỗi ra thì trong căn phòng của chúng ta còn phụ kiện máy chà sàn rất nhiều các vi khuẩn gây bệnh khác, chúng bay lơ lửng trong không khí và bám vào nội thất phòng. Vì thế, ngoài việc diệt muỗi ra bạn cũng nên khử vi khuẩn bằng thuốc xịt khử trùng không khí để bảo vệ sức khỏe gia đình trong mùa mưa bạn nhé.


----------

